# A 2nd Amendment case that should be front page news...



## chrisdxn (Jun 9, 2013)

Steffon Josey-Davis is a 24-year-old NJ man who is now considered a felon when he was pulled over and police said that he was transporting his legal, employer-issued, handgun improperly.

Catch the full story at *"The Steffon Josey-Davis 2nd Amendment case in NJ"*


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sadly citizens and out of state people have to ever vigilant when it comes to transporting a weapon in/thru New Jersey......... One can not afford to slip up in any fashion......

Seeing as it was supposedly a minor traffic stop maybe he should have said nothing to the officer...... In hindsight he would have nothing to lose by staying silent.... Odds are the officer would have possibly ticketed him and he would be on his way.....

I hope only the best for Steffon Josey-Davis and his woes......


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh, it's New Jersey... what a surprise.

They're just flat nuts up there. You can't even pump your own gas! What next? Have some government snarky feed you since you're obviously too dumb to handle a fork and knife?


----------



## Jgatts (Dec 10, 2014)

Here's a video for ya.

New Video Shows Chris Christie Falling Off Chair -- NYMag


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

It has long been a low level humorous bit to say something like "Never admit you are from New Jersey". It is getting increasingly difficult to understand why anyone still lives there.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

hillman said:


> It has long been a low level humorous bit to say something like "Never admit you are from New Jersey". It is getting increasingly difficult to understand why anyone still lives there.


Because, sadly, while a lot of its edges are hardly "desirable real estate" the middle parts are quite stunningly scenic.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Because, sadly, while a lot of its edges are hardly "desirable real estate" the middle parts are quite stunningly scenic.


Any prison cells in those areas?


----------

